# Socializing problems with Heelers



## 2BluHeelers (Jul 6, 2010)

I have 2 blue heelers and I'm having trouble socializing them at the dog park. The dog park is a 5 min walk from my house but I'm getting discouraged from going there. We seem to be going backwards in socializing and training.

Here's a bit of background:

Both are rescue dogs. We adopted the first dog Boomer in 2007. We adopted the second dog Reggie in 2009.

Boomer is about 4 yrs old and Reggie is probably 2 yrs old.

Boomer has always been a snob to most other dogs. She doesn't want anything to do with most of them and gets mean if they bother her for attention. She also tries to control other dogs from having fun or running around.

Reggie seemed to love other dogs when he was with his foster family and when we first brought him home, but he is now having some issues with other dogs.

Reggie only wants to play the chase game with other dogs. He barks at them until they chase him around the park. When they stop he runs up and does it again. The other dog owners don't seem to like this. If I stop him from doing this he doesn't know what else to do to interact with other dogs. Boomer gets afraid when Reggie acts like this and tries to attack the dogs Reggie is doing this with.

They both usually listen to me when I tell them to stop but they always try this routine and they don't seem to have much fun at the dog park otherwise. They just stand around confused, not knowing what to do.

Also Reggie has memorized where all the barking dogs live on our walks and gets very aggitated as we approach each of those houses. Is this a related problem?

I look forward to the day when my dogs can run around playfully with good manners with the other dogs but we seem to be moving further away from that goal.

Thanks
James


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

2BluHeelers said:


> I have 2 blue heelers and I'm having trouble socializing them at the dog park. The dog park is a 5 min walk from my house but I'm getting discouraged from going there. We seem to be going backwards in socializing and training.
> 
> Here's a bit of background:
> 
> ...


Some dogs dont' like and/or aren't cut out for dog park situations. How important is it to you to be able to have them behave off leash in a group of (probably over-excited) strange dogs?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree that they don't sound like good dogs for the dog park. If I were you, I'd try having them play with a few friends' dogs, so it's more limited and they don't get overwhelmed.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't think that dogs know hwo to play properly according to OUR standard. Most dog play consists of mock combat, mock kill games (chase games) and physical challenges thru tug-o-war. Unless YOU teach your dog an alternative to how they play then they likely won't learn it anywhere else until they get really tired of other dogs not playing with them, THEN they MIGHT try to simulate the play styles of the other dogs. Breed has a LOT to do with how a dog plays so you want to find games taht stimulate natural instincts such as flirt poles, hide and seek of objects, and maybe even introduction to scent training. When socializing it should be a CALM experience for the dogs, not mayhem and chaos. THAT will set you back insted of moving forward as all you're teaching your dog is that meeting other dogs means time to get crazy. You don't want to establish that pattern (hence his agitation when getting near the barking dogs most likely). 

Most people don't realisethat all this doesn't come programmed into our dogs and that it is up to US to teach them acceptable mentods of play as well as alternatives to what they usually do as not every dog is going to appreciate chase games, or mock combat or tugging.


----------



## 2BluHeelers (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess I should have said what I actually think is good play with other dogs. My idea of good play is when the dogs greet each other calm and have a sniff. Then they run around the park playing chase together without the barking and high level of excitement. I've seen other dogs do this and that's what my idea of good play is. My problem is that Reggie is over excited and barking to play and if I stop this he doesn't know what to do and just stands by me. Boomer just wants to keep her distance from other dogs. I really don't believe that these dogs aren't capable of being social dogs, I think the problem is I don't know how to train them to react differently.

First I should ask: Does my description of good play sound right or should I look at it in a different way?

Second, what are some exercises I can work with Reggie to play with less excitement and no barks but not ignore the other dogs?

How can I get Boomer to overcome her fear of other dogs and start interacting?

Thanks,
James


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

This is an excellent video depicting several styles of good dog play: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOiAwIxpt1c Patricia McConnell has a very good book on the subject as well.

Boomer sounds like she just doesn't like other dogs. It doesn't sound like fear at all, it reads more to me like she doesn't tolerate rude behavior in other dogs. She's the fun police. I don't think I would try to make her play with other dogs, it just doesn't sound like her thing. If she stops snarking at them when you tell her to, I think that's enough. IMO there's nothing wrong with one dog telling another off when they don't like something, as long as there's no injury. No harm no foul. I don't think she's a dog park dog. Honestly it's probably pretty stressful and not very fun for her.

Has Reggie ever played with just one or two other dogs? Does he ever play with Boomer? I think he just gets too excited by all the stimulation at a dog park. Lots of impulse control games. 

I think dog parks are a great idea, I love mine, but they aren't for every dog. Being social is different from being playful. Dogs need to be polite to other dogs, but even that ranges from aloof to friendly. You run into trouble at either extreme.


----------



## 2BluHeelers (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the video RaeganW. It was really good to see what "nice" playing is between dogs.

Here's an update:

Things have been working better at the dog park for Reggie and Boomer. I've been taking them the during the day when there are fewer dogs (and maybe better behaved dogs) and Reggie doesn't bark at the other dogs to play or tries it once and when I correct him he stops. He can still play chase but now he doesn't have to bark at the same time. Boomer is less protective now.

Another thing I've changed is MY approach to our dogs. I think that I have been watching too many episodes of the dog whisperer and lately I've been too harsh with them and trying to be the dominant one. After reading lots of good stuff on this board I realised dominant does not equal leader to dogs. I now use more gentle encouragement with the dogs and they seem to really respond. Trying to be dominant puts you in the wrong frame of mind for dog training.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

2BluHeelers said:


> I have 2 blue heelers and I'm having trouble socializing them at the dog park. The dog park is a 5 min walk from my house but I'm getting discouraged from going there. We seem to be going backwards in socializing and training.
> 
> Here's a bit of background:
> 
> ...


i have a heeler as well & all i can say is welcome to the jungle LOL. you femsle boomer is exhibiting hearding behaviors, these dogs were bred to redirect headstrong animals such as cattle & horses, so ANY animal that is running around like a stupid, headless chicken (in the dogs eyes) sets off the dog's desire to 'gather up' everyone & make them stay together. you male's play behavior is fueled by the same instincts, my heeler, izze does the same thing when she plays with my other 2 dogs, sometimes even biting at their legs.

the only thing i can suggest to you is not to think of the dog park as a place for your dog to 'get his ya-ya's out' a dog park SHOULD be a place of socialization for your dog NOT a place to vent his pent up energy ( i know that soulds backward, as that's what most ppl think they are soley for). try playing fetch ot taking an hour-long walk before they go to the park & see if that helps. also, try explaining to other dog owners that boomer is a heeler & that is what heelers do, he isnt trying to hurt their dogs, that is just the way he interacts with them. as for your female, she sounds alot like izze, when my jack russell & my rescue dog try to play together, she gets almost jealous that they arent envoloving her & tries to break it up LOL but im always watching & making sure no one gets too rough.


----------

